# Deutsche Alpenstrasse on google maps



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Link here. Wish you a good drive! :drive:


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice resource. The terrain view is amazing!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

What a fabulous drive... Just added to my itinerary! Thank you Alfred


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

My wife and I drove the Deutsche Alpenstrasse last August. It is a wonderful drive and trip. I offer a few suggestions.

1. Allow time to step out of your car for photographs and to take in the scenery.
2. The scenery in the Bertchesgaden National park is spectacular as you drive through it. For us this was the highlight of the whole drive.
3. If you have a Nav System in your car, definitely lay out the trip on the map and follow along with the map. The Deutsche Alpenstrasse is not always well marked and it is easy to take the wrong turn with the nav.
4. With Nav use it as a series of short destinations, i.e. the next major town. Otherwise the Nav will keep directing you to the Autobahn.
5. The Eagles Nest is superb.
6. The Rossfeld-Hohenringstrasse or Rossfeld High Ring Strasse near Bertchesgaden is really cool. It winds up to the top of a mountain range. 
7. Zugspitze is wonderful, especially if you hike to the top of the mountain at the cross.
8. Garmisch-Partenkirchen is a great place to stay. Alfred gave us the name of wonderful, simple restaurant to hike up to up in the mountains. You could pm him for that.
9. Salzburg and Salzkammergut in Austria make a nice extension to the Deutsche Alspenstrass.
10. Hiking in the mountains is really fun. It is even more enjoyable with Leki Trekking poles. My wife gave me a hard time for buying them, however in the mountains she thought that they were fantastic. Hiking in the mountains in Germany is a lot of fun. I especially like the fact that the Germans do not use guardrails except in extreme conditions. 

The Deutsche Alpenstrasse and these sites make a fantastic trip. I am surprised that there is not more interest in this itinerary.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

pharding said:


> 8. Garmisch-Partenkirchen is a great place to stay. Alfred gave us the name of wonderful, simple restaurant to hike up to up in the mountains. You could pm him for that.


Glad you liked it. The name is Gamshütte (goose hut).










(c) dullinger-web

I like it because the serve warm food all afternoon (at least during high + shoulder season) and the hut faces west so you can sit in the sun until late in the evening.


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

We drove it partly b/w Berchtesgaden and Fussen - it was spectacular. We're planning to do the western half on our next ED. Thanks for the link!


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, das war auf deutsch! Keine grosse Ursache.

I like the map - that is worth a bookmark! It would be hard for me not to continue on through Swizterland - Luzern, Interlaken, Grindelwald - some nice landscape there!


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

pharding said:


> My wife and I drove the Deutsche Alpenstrasse last August. It is a wonderful drive and trip. I offer a few suggestions....
> <snip>
> The Deutsche Alpenstrasse and these sites make a fantastic trip. I am surprised that there is not more interest in this itinerary.


Glad to hear it. For what it is worth, this thread inspired me to put two weeks worth of this into my itinerary. Any more suggestions on what to do on the route?

The book "Frommer's Germany's Best-Loved Driving Tours" gave me some good ideas; even though it doesn't have a great level of detail, it seems to hit the highlites. Other travel books are giving me better detail, but not so much from a driving perspective (I like the way it outlines the best driving roads for each leg of the journey).

Here is a one page exerpt from the book: http://www.frommers.com/destinations/thebavarianalps/0840010025.html

One thing the book doesn't tell you - might as well drop in to Austria for the Grossglockner pass while you are there.


----------



## alpsman (Sep 6, 2008)

*the german alpine road*

Hi Guys

Alfred G has done a great job - should you want yet more info - I drove the route West to East in May 2008 and have a google earth marked route and lots of pictures to see if you want go to: www.picnixgallery.co.uk

I drive a Landrover Discover D3 but admire bemmers.

all the best


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

alpsman said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Alfred G has done a great job


Thanks for the credits.

Some other fester (I won't mention who) just "stole" my google-maps link recently for his own post... :behead:


----------



## alpsman (Sep 6, 2008)

*am I the some other fester?*

Hi Alfred G

Hope your not talking about me coz i
I haven't stolen anything (I think)
Your map is great but not google earth and I don't understand how any one could steal a google earth link. If it is me kindly explain what i have done and what I can do to undo it.

My little ole link mentioned in your thread is merely to compliment your fantastic work and show a different angle.

By the way when I was originally researching the german alpine rd your reference didn't come up on google, nor did it afterwards. The link that does comes up on google search engine perhaps comes up with the last link - I don't know but that too has been that way for a month or so.

Would you like a link to you from my web site?

So no offence intended and surely the main objective is to help people enjoy a great touring route. All the best


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Seeing this thread again reminds me that I neglected to thank Alfred for posting it back in January. Since the actual route is only sporadically marked (sign-pposted), I printed out the east and west "halves" and used that as a guide to the next town to tell the NAV system I wanted to reach on our actual trip. It worked quite well, except for the section that took us onto a private logging road, through a Hansel-and-Gretel forest and the scariest-lookiing tunnel I've ever drive through. So thanks to Alfred.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The Alpenstrasse is indeed fantastic, very scenic and a pleasure to drive! It was Alfred's post and his Google map that prompted me to include a portion of it from Lindau to Bichl, where we rejoined the A95 for our fast  drive back to Munich. On our next ED we will do the other half heading towards Salzburg :bigpimp:

So I join boothguy in expressing my gratidute... Thanks Alfred :clap:

And to all the 'festers planning ED, make sure to include this wonderful road in your itinerary :thumbup:


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

All this has gotten me very interested in visiting the parts of the Alpenstrasse that I have missed. Possibly I have been looking at the maps for too long, but I have two questions:


Alfred's route between Points K & L (and more precisely between Fuessen and the Pfonten ski area) seems to be on the Austria side of the border. Is the "actual" Deutsche Alpenstrasse the road to the north that stays in Germany?
The German -Austrian border seems to make a complete loop, at least according to the Google map. Look at the area west of Pfonten, south of Werlach, and north of Schattwald. What is inside the loop--a no man's land? Can that be correct?
:dunno:


----------



## alpsman (Sep 6, 2008)

if you magniify the map still further you'll see that the "loop" is actually not quite closed - so Austria it is - not noman's land Next the german alpenstrasse works very hard at staying the German side of the border. However part of the fun touring the german alpine road can be to divert now and then and there are many places in Autria worth a diversion or two - it all depends how much time you have to spare.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Is this route suitable for driving in November timeframe (Nov 20-27)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

bing330i said:


> Is this route suitable for driving in November timeframe (Nov 20-27)? Thanks in advance!


I think we need the web equivalent of the old Magic Eight Ball. I predict it's answer would be either "ask again later" (in Nov) or "maybe yes, maybe no".


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

I have done it from 'A' to 'I' - Garmish!!! Nice drive - plus I didn't have to purchase the Vignette for Austria.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

b-y said:


> I think we need the web equivalent of the old Magic Eight Ball. I predict it's answer would be either "ask again later" (in Nov) or "maybe yes, maybe no".


My favorite -- "it depends"


----------



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

b-y said:


> I think we need the web equivalent of the old Magic Eight Ball. I predict it's answer would be either "ask again later" (in Nov) or "maybe yes, maybe no".


What about mid October?


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

bing330i said:


> Is this route suitable for driving in November timeframe (Nov 20-27)? Thanks in advance!


There are sections that are to the east of Tatzlwurm that could be a bit tricky. A lot of the Alpine Strasse uses Bundes Strasse and has regular traffic. (Hope that is the answer you are looking for)

...just don't try to set any speed records up Kesselberg!

btw, there is a weather term called "Föhn" that creates warm weather between Munich and the Alps in the Autumn. So cross your fingers.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks for all your feedback. I will re-inquire when it is close, hopefully it will be favorable weather!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

If you could only spend a day and a half on this road instead of three. Where would you start and end?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

About 3-4 weeks ago some one asking for this map, but I was not able to find this thread. Thanks for bumping up!!!!!:roundel:


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

aharding said:


> If you could only spend a day and a half on this road instead of three. Where would you start and end?


I would begin in *Salzburg *(not technically on the German Alpenstrasse) and end somewhere around *Fussen*. I would expect it to be equally spectacular going from Fussen to Salzburg, but I have not driven in that direction.

Along the way I would stop in *Ramsau *(the church), *Berchtesgarten *(Documentation Center, Eagle's Nest), *Bad Wiessee* (lake), *Mittenwald*, (pretty town), *Garmisch*,* Linderhof Palace* (off the route but worth a detour), *Oberammergau *(Passion Play location - but not until 2020), *Wieskirche *(beautiful church interior) and *Neuschwanstein*.


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

aharding said:


> If you could only spend a day and a half on this road instead of three. Where would you start and end?


I would start in Fussen and Neuschwanstein and drive east. I would go as far as I could and then have dinner in Tegernsee.

By the way, when researching the Alpine Street for my guidebook, I just about made it end to end in a day, so anything is possible. ( I was checking the route and maps I had as opposed to stopping for the site - did that though on a different trip).


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

bing330i said:


> Is this route suitable for driving in November timeframe (Nov 20-27)? Thanks in advance!


We crossed the Alps on similar roads from Switzerland to Italy on June 1. Ran into a snow squall. Was "interesting" on performance tires.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Looks like Salzburg to Fussen it is, then Autobaun to Burgundy and up to Paris. Or maybe Fussen up to Black Forest / Riesling and up to Paris?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

aharding said:


> Thanks for the tips! Looks like Salzburg to Fussen it is, then Autobaun to Burgundy and up to Paris. Or maybe Fussen up to Black Forest / Riesling and up to Paris?


You'll have a great trip and no matter which way you head there will be plenty left unexplored for your next visit.
Bon Voyage.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Trinitony said:


> I would begin in *Salzburg *(not technically on the German Alpenstrasse) and end somewhere around *Fussen*. I would expect it to be equally spectacular going from Fussen to Salzburg, but I have not driven in that direction.
> 
> Along the way I would stop in *Ramsau *(the church), *Berchtesgaden *(Documentation Center, Eagle's Nest), *Bad Wiessee* (lake), *Mittenwald*, (pretty town), *Garmisch*,* Linderhof Palace* (off the route but worth a detour), *Oberammergau *(Passion Play location - but not until 2020), *Wieskirche *(beautiful church interior) and *Neuschwanstein*.


I second this recommendation! We did most of this route and made most of these stops our our ED in May last year. We probably could have made more of these stops but we started in Munich in the morning, drove the entire way to Salzburg in the rain and toured Salzburg (also mostly in the rain) before heading out to Berchtesgaden and the Alpenstrasse around 14:00. Also, the Eagles Nest didn't open for the season until the next day and probably would have still been closed then because the Zugspitze was closed due to snow and bad weather.

We headed to Innsbruck for the night and then continued on the Alpenstrasse to Fussen via Mittenwald, Garmish-Partinkerchen, and Linderhof Palace. Seeing Linderhof Palace doesn't take long, but if you roam the grounds and see the fountains, the gardens, the Venus Grotto, the Hut, the Hermitage, the Moorish Kiosk and the Moroccan House it will take several hours.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Change the https to: "https://maps.google.*com*/maps?f=d&hl=*us*&geocode=" (leave the rest of this the same) and you'll get it in English. Or click here
Change where I have *bolded* the line.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for this Alfred. We are going to use your route! However, we might start from Weidach instead of the farthest point East on your route. Reason being, our delivery is at 3:40 p.m. and I am ASSUMING we wont actually get out of the Welt before 5 after we take delivery and have the whole walk around, etc. Am I correct in assuming this? I'm going to take a detailed printout so we can have it programmed into the Navigation system on the car. Also, someone said that the eastern part of the route is better than the western part. What are your opinions on that point?
Thanks so much.


----------

